# Any one know how to download videos from youtube using NOKIA 5230?



## jkultimate (May 29, 2011)

I've a Nokia 5230 smartphone. In pc I am using Keepvid to download YouTube videos. 
In my phone is there any way to download YouTube videos without seeing them? I mean copying URL's and pastn them to dwnld?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

This app in your phone should get the job done 
m.getjar.com/mobile/26213/youtube/


----------



## atherq (May 30, 2011)

Anythg similar for Android ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

Use the native Android app or you may visit keepvid to download. Androids will support that site


----------



## lm2k (May 30, 2011)

I use uc web browser paired with this website='www.clipconverter.cc' on se elm.
Very nice and gets job done !


----------

